# Restoring a portmaster backup package



## ilemur (Nov 19, 2013)

I am currently strugling with a completely broken  multimedia/motion port. As portdowngrade fails misarably *I* decided to try revolving to portmaster backups of previous versions of ffmpeg and motion. But I just can't find the documentation on the correct procedure.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never used them before but I think you can simply pkg_add(1) them. Although you may need to pkg_delete(1) the old package first. They should be 'normal' packages.


----------

